# Forte carbon pedals?



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone used these pedals?

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1033390_-1___

It is on sale for a lower price this week than the website.
It looks alot like the LOOK carbon pedals.

"•Included LOOK Kéo style cleats are designed with a dual compound surface for added traction when walking"

I was wondering does that mean my current Look cleat can clip right in them. 
I got my LOOK cleat fitted properly now and don't want to change the cleat if I get these.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

My girlfriend got a pair on sale, and they seem very nice. No issues with cleat compatibility. She's used both Forte and Look cleats with no issues.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Unless they changed them they fit the Look Delta cleat, not the Keo cleat. I have not looked at them in a while, so maybe they have been updated to the Keo style, but the set I used for 3 years was a Delta cleat.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Forte' carbon's are a really nice pedal. I've been using them all year without any issues. My boss uses these as well on 2 different road bikes. Combined, he puts on around 5000 miles a year.

They use the Keo cleats. The Forte CR150's (alloy) pedals use the Delta style cleat. Stay away from them.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

You only save a total of 48 grams over the Forte Aluminum pedals, with the set.

The carbon pedals use a Keo compatible cleat, and the Aluminum ones use a "Delta" compatible cleat.

The Aluminum pedals should last longer than the Carbon ones.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> The Aluminum pedals should last longer than the Carbon ones.



They should, but don't. Very inconsistent when clipping in.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Just finished my third year with the Aluminum ones....No problems.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You got a good pair. I've had a approx 4-5 customers return theirs due to being unable to clip in regardless of using the original cleats or the Look brand cleats. They are attractive because the price is good, but for another $20-30, the Carbons are much nicer.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if they are 260g/pair or 260g/pedal?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

All of these are made by Exustar. I have the larger carbon delta version - clips in and out fine. The smaller Keo version is nice quality, and Keo is a good standard. The carbon body is tough and slick - I don't see any reason to be concerned about it not lasting. Go for it.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The CR150's (Look Delta cleat) are no longer being made. They went to an alloy version of the Carbon and it now uses the Keo cleat instead of the larger Delta cleat.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

frdfandc said:


> The CR150's (Look Delta cleat) are no longer being made. They went to an alloy version of the Carbon and it now uses the Keo cleat instead of the larger Delta cleat.


Why do you say that? Performance and Nashbar are both still selling their respective versions.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Not as yet.

In stock at Perf, and on sale for $35.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

rx-79g said:


> Why do you say that? Performance and Nashbar are both still selling their respective versions.



Because I work for a Performance store and the CR150's will be going on clearance soon, and I have had the new replacements in my hands.

I didn't say they were not still being sold, just not being made. What ever is left in warehouse inventory will be avail for sale.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

frdfandc said:


> Because I work for a Performance store and the CR150's will be going on clearance soon, and I have had the new replacements in my hands.
> 
> I didn't say they were not still being sold, just not being made. What ever is left in warehouse inventory will be avail for sale.


So, you know how low the price is going to go?  (I need another set of cheap Look clones.)


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Not yet on the pricing. We don't find out about the next sale until the week before.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> Not yet on the pricing. We don't find out about the next sale until the week before.


Heckuva deal at the current $35 sale price. I assume red cleats are included, but the web page doesn't say explicitly.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, cleats are included.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

frdfandc said:


> Yes, cleats are included.


Red cleats.


Shops may stop stocking Delta cleats.
I should stock up on black cleats.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> Yes, cleats are included.


Thanks. I just ordered 2 pairs to replace the Looks on 2 bikes with a lot of miles (10-15 years). New pedals on 2 bikes, and 2 sets of cleats to get me a lot more years, for much less than I paid for my first set of Looks over 25 years ago.

Grumpy, if you prefer the no-float black cleats it might be a good idea to stock up. I imagine they'll be around on ebay for some more years, but it's been quite a while since Look moved to the Keo design, and the Deltas are going to disappear.

The red cleats work great for my knees.


----------

